# Ohio State Patrol response



## Eldora (Apr 8, 2011)

I asked if people with boats were getting tickets for driving to Lake Erie. 
Response:
Good morning,

The current directive issued still allows motorists essential travel from within and through Ohio, in order to reach your residence. Below are the guidelines from Section 14 of the Ohio Department of Health’s Director Amy Acton’s Order:

14. Essential Travel. For the purposes of this Order, Essential Travel includes travel for any of the following purposes. Individuals engaged in any Essential Travel must comply with all Social Distancing Requirements as defined in this Section.
a) Any travel related to the provision of or access to Essential Activities, Essential Governmental Functions, Essential Businesses and Operations, or Minimum Basic Operations.
b) Travel to care for elderly, minors, dependents, persons with disabilities, or other vulnerable persons.
c) Travel to or from educational institutions for purposes of receiving materials for distance learning, for receiving meals, and any other related services.
d) Travel to return to a place of residence from outside the jurisdiction.
e) Travel required by law enforcement or court order, including to transport children pursuant to a custody agreement.
f) Travel required for non-residents to return to their place of residence outside the State. Individuals are strongly encouraged to verify that their transportation out of the State remains available and functional prior to commencing such travel.


Sergeant Nathan E. Dennis
Ohio State Highway Patrol
Office of the Superintendent
Public Affairs Unit
1970 West Broad Street
Columbus, Ohio 43223
Office (614) 752-6005
Cell (614) 701-7150
[email protected]


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I didn't see boating on their list of essential travel.


----------



## rsdata (Mar 26, 2015)

that order is their FALL BACK position... I suspect they will not stop you transporting a boat, IMHO


----------



## 1morecast (Jun 13, 2007)

would it land under essential Activities? was in the lake metro parks yesterday.....cars everywhere, parents with kids hiking, fishermen on the rivers.....metro parks rangers .....saw no tickets being issued or people told to leave...im guessing boat ramps are no different ?


----------



## Limitman (Jun 3, 2008)

I would assume boating is fine as long as people don’t congregate. Parks are okay until someone throws a bbq or something with a bunch of people. Luckily our fine Ohio weather prevents most of that right now.


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

I think State Troopers & law enforcement have more important duties than worrying about a vehicle towing a boat. This is a prime example that happened Sunday 3/22/2020 near Mansfield, Oh. Glad the end result was not as bad as it could have been. Scroll down to the 7th post "Ashland County Pictures" click the video, it's worth watching.
https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=Trooper pursuit crash Richland county&epa=SEARCH_BOX


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Made it to catawba from Ravenna no issues

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Launching my boat yesterday at a state park saw a Police officer and a park ranger NO PROBLEM


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

ducknut141 said:


> Launching my boat yesterday at a state park saw a Police officer and a park ranger NO PROBLEM


Now that you mention it, I did see a Dept. of Homeland Security vehicle parked in the back lot when we got in, no issues either.


----------



## Shocker (Jun 14, 2017)

I’d say there’s less chance of getting/spreading the virus on the lake than in the grocery store... last time I was at the store it was literally shoulder to shoulder chaos... getting my food from the lake sounds slot more enjoyable and much more safe


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

It's all fun and games until somebody gets a ticket.


----------



## Shocker (Jun 14, 2017)

Fun and games??? What’s the difference between going to park and going to the lake??? Both owned by the state/government.. parks are more populated with less acreage than the lake... the lake meets and exceeds any and all social distancing measures... obviously that being said I don’t mean someone should go out with a group of 15 guys but if I go out with my wife (which I’m at home with all the time) I’m not by any means exposing me or anyone else to anything.. secondly like I mentioned before, food is an essential and the lake is safer than a grocery store right now... I say close grocery stores!!!!!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Shocker said:


> I say close grocery stores!!!!!!


Really?


----------



## Shocker (Jun 14, 2017)

I wonder if I needed food would it be ok for me to shoot a deer out of season to feed my family??? We are in a pandemic right? If the state decided to slap me with a poaching ticket then do they really have the health of the citizens at the top of their list or do they have their resources at the top of their list? Hunting/fishing/gathering would present much less of a health hazard during this time than shopping in a store


----------



## Shocker (Jun 14, 2017)

Snakecharmer said:


> Really?


No not really just trying to make people realize that fishing on Lake Erie is less of an issue than many other things going on right now


----------



## coopason (Oct 31, 2007)

Eldora
thank you for sgt Dennis's #
I called and he assured me NO ONE is ticketing out of State vehicles for pulling their boats over to fish, and asked for me to post this response.

He wasn't Happy about the answers coming from Columbus , which is where my first call this morning was asking the same question and being told yes I would get ticketed.

Now to find lodging around port clinton sun-thur.

thanks again

ron


----------



## unclebuddy10 (Sep 27, 2014)

Through the years I've received a few tickets and a few warnings and let go. When I've gotten tickets I always thought to myself well that officer must haven't gotten any lately so the officer must be taking it out on me... I'm asking in these tough times please spouses of all officers help us fisherman out. Thank you in advance


----------



## Derby309 (Apr 11, 2011)

kit carson said:


> Made it to catawba from Ravenna no issues
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


How did ya do bud? Heading up tomm from Berlin center.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Still here jigged up two so far

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

Parma marine, and west marine are open ,, which was nice , I needed a part for my outboard fuel line ,,, I was shocked but the said they were essential,, going to try and make it out tomorrow,, be safe and have fun ....


----------



## travelinmark1979 (Mar 22, 2015)

I have lodging if needed. Text or call. 419-3zero5-nine938. We've had cancellations so it's available. 

Also, if anyone can direct the site owner/manager my direction I'd appreciate it. I've been wanting to do a paid advertisement. I spoke with someone about 4 months ago and he gave me an email address. I've emailed 3 times without a response so I must be doing something wrong. 

Mark


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

I am just curious who is laid off and fishing and who is just fishing on their days off and who is retired and fishing just trying to figure it out and who does not work at all ???just a little poll I would like to see the responses 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

KPI said:


> I am just curious who is laid off and fishing and who is just fishing on their days off and who is retired and fishing just trying to figure it out and who does not work at all ???just a little poll I would like to see the responses
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm retired


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

travelinmark1979 said:


> I have lodging if needed. Text or call. 419-3zero5-nine938. We've had cancellations so it's available.
> 
> Also, if anyone can direct the site owner/manager my direction I'd appreciate it. I've been wanting to do a paid advertisement. I spoke with someone about 4 months ago and he gave me an email address. I've emailed 3 times without a response so I must be doing something wrong.
> 
> Mark


Start a conversation with "Shakedown"


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Here is the latest from ODNR....you can still fish and launch. Just State operated marinas (the buldings and marina docks) are closed public access is open.

http://www.ohiodnr.gov/odnr-operations-during-coronavirus-outbreak


----------



## buck wild (Mar 28, 2015)

Laid off. Going jigging tomorrow


----------



## travelinmark1979 (Mar 22, 2015)

Snakecharmer said:


> Start a conversation with "Shakedown"


Thank you very much!


----------



## dontknowmuch (Sep 26, 2014)

KPI said:


> I am just curious who is laid off and fishing and who is just fishing on their days off and who is retired and fishing just trying to figure it out and who does not work at all ???just a little poll I would like to see the responses
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I work four 10 hour days and can pick which day I want off.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Retired , and home with pneumonia.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

FAB said:


> Retired , and home with pneumonia.


Retired,fished about three hrs today and didn't catch anything but it was really nice outside on the lake.Sunshine and no wind


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Retired and haven't had the time to fish yet.


----------



## bowhunter1487 (Aug 13, 2014)

KPI said:


> I am just curious who is laid off and fishing and who is just fishing on their days off and who is retired and fishing just trying to figure it out and who does not work at all ???just a little poll I would like to see the responses
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I survived the layoffs...double the work at almost half the pay for now. I don't see myself tearing it up this fishing season but if and when I get a free weekend with clear weather I'm crossing our Western border and fishing the Erie jig bite come hell or high water. This is America. If I need a tail gunner to get there I might have to put out a wanted ad on the classifieds. I understand CNN has been driving their prices up and they are now providing their services to Charmin trucks.


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

Retired from Ford. Laid off from Charter company


----------



## Century2001 (Mar 20, 2018)

Retired, fished the Maumee River yesterday at Buttonwood, foul hooked one and released; hooked one that got off about 6’ from the net. Fished again today at Side Cut, just below Jerome St rapids, didn’t even get a bump. Will probably try once more tomorrow before the rain hits for three days straight, and drops the river temp again, not to mention raise the levels up as 2” of rain drains from the watershed. Maybe I’ll use the rainy weekend to get the boat ready since it’s inside.


----------



## portney (Aug 7, 2015)

Working every other day in office. Every other day available to go fishing. Itching to head out, and I live in Canton. Monitoring this forum to pick my first day out this season. Thinking I need to make the 2 hour drive west to the reefs. I am very hopeful I can make it out next week. Then in April once a week, probably during the week. I paid in advance for a dock in whiskey island in Cleveland harbor. Cost me 2 grand for the season. First year I am docking the boat. Am very hopeful the walleyes arrive in Cleveland mid may. Then ill fish 2-3 times a week.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

A lot of retired guys I see 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## travelinmark1979 (Mar 22, 2015)

Still working here. Over worked and underpaid. Metal fabrication. Custom machine build. I'd like to get out tomorrow and try jigging but have "no idea" where to start. Any hints would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Harvest Time (Sep 29, 2015)

FAB said:


> Retired , and home with pneumonia.


Get better soon FAB, hang in there.


----------



## AFadenholz (Sep 19, 2015)

I just spoke with one of my good friends who’s a State Highway Patrolman - He said they are stopping people on the turnpike entering Ohio towing a boat. No one that is just traveling down the road. He said if you want to enter the state don’t take the turnpike. I’m dragging the boat down tomorrow morning. Launching out of Lorain and prob heading toward cranberry


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

AFadenholz said:


> I just spoke with one of my good friends who’s a State Highway Patrolman - He said they are stopping people on the turnpike entering Ohio towing a boat. No one that is just traveling down the road. He said if you want to enter the state don’t take the turnpike. I’m dragging the boat down tomorrow morning. Launching out of Lorain and prob heading toward cranberry


Your gonna have a heck of a run to Cranberry, why not just drive and launch there or from Huron ??


----------



## AFadenholz (Sep 19, 2015)

Fishtracker1 said:


> Your gonna have a heck of a run to Cranberry, why not just drive and launch there or from Huron ??



Old gas to burn and I’m planning to leave her at my dock in Spitzer.


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

travelinmark1979 said:


> Still working here. Over worked and underpaid. Metal fabrication. Custom machine build. I'd like to get out tomorrow and try jigging but have "no idea" where to start. Any hints would be greatly appreciated.


They are jigging them up out of Wildwings, 2 friends got 14 today 12-17 fow.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Fishtracker1 said:


> They are jigging them up out of Wildwings, 2 friends got 14 today 12-17 fow.


Do you know what they were using to catch them on? I was west of that area today and couldn't buy a hit of any kind. I was using purple hair jigs. Thanks


----------



## travelinmark1979 (Mar 22, 2015)

Fishtracker1 said:


> They are jigging them up out of Wildwings, 2 friends got 14 today 12-17 fow.


Thank you Fishtracker


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Bluewalleye said:


> Do you know what they were using to catch them on? I was west of that area today and couldn't buy a hit of any kind. I was using purple hair jigs. Thanks


Sorry I didn't hear any particulars, if I hear I'll post.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

retired and chompin at the bit , any day now i will get out ,


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Fishtracker1 said:


> Sorry I didn't hear any particulars, if I hear I'll post.


Thanks. 
I have been to Erie the last 3 days. Each day I am pulling my boat from Massillon to Turtle Creek. I have passed many police cars on both the turnpike and route 2. Just do the speed limit and you will have no problems. If they do pull you over, it won't be cause you're pulling your boat.
Oh and I will be retired as of this Friday. I was on disability for a month, and while on it I decided I didn't want to go back. So I have been on vacation for the last 2 weeks and have gone up to Erie 8 times so far in that time. lol 
And will be going up again tomorrow. Looks like it maybe the last good day for awhile.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Congrats on your retirement, Blue, you earned it.
Stay healthy, brother.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I passed a trooper last night after Midnight just past the farm I was hunting. He didn't turn around or acted strange manner so don't think they are not going to waste their precious time for unnecessary checks.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Working 7 days a week 10-12 hour days M-F, shorter hours in the weekend. Work in Healthcare IT. Hopefully this will slow down by Easter so I can get my boat waxed!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I was talking with the editor of the Beacon yesterday. He had talked to ODNR earlier in the day. He stated that they are concerned with groups of people at the ramps and potentially with charters. No action is being taken at this time but they are watching to determine if there is action needed.
I have launched from Mazurik twice this week and it hasn't been very busy. I did go by Catawba and it looked like it always does this time of year. Actually, it was busier considering it was the middle of the week.
Stay safe and happy hunting!


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Add 3 to your retired list.


----------



## PBsQuest (May 26, 2013)

Have two jobs and I work from home. Being a real estate agent now is a virtual job for the most part. The boat won't be put in for another week and a half or so. I'm living vicariously through all of you that are out there. 

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X304F using Tapatalk


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

Just got an email from Michigan DNR saying fishing guide and charter operations are not allowed.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

KaGee said:


> It's all fun and games until somebody gets a ticket.


I really don't get your intent here. Not a criticism or complaint. Just don't get it.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Mickey said:


> I really don't get your intent here. Not a criticism or complaint. Just don't get it.


I think he means if someone gets a ticket they be yelling bloody murder that they were picked on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishermanbob (Dec 14, 2011)

coopason said:


> Eldora
> thank you for sgt Dennis's #
> I called and he assured me NO ONE is ticketing out of State vehicles for pulling their boats over to fish, and asked for me to post this response.
> 
> ...


lovely day on the lake wed. drove up from columbus!


----------



## fishermanbob (Dec 14, 2011)

KPI said:


> I am just curious who is laid off and fishing and who is just fishing on their days off and who is retired and fishing just trying to figure it out and who does not work at all ???just a little poll I would like to see the responses
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i'm retired


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Boy alot of retired people 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

KPI said:


> Boy alot of retired people
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


baby boomers


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Old Farts rule.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

KPI said:


> Boy alot of retired people
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They deserve it, they worked there asses off to enjoy life. Cudos to you retired gentlemen!


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

1more said:


> They deserve it, they worked there asses off to enjoy life. Cudos to you retired gentlemen!


Fo sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

fishless said:


> baby boomers


Woo Hoo Yep


----------



## Terryc (May 28, 2013)

Retired


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Jim Stedke said:


> Old Farts rule.


And dogs.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Retired


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

retired


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Pastor, only work one day a week. LOL!


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

ErieBoy75 said:


> Just got an email from Michigan DNR saying fishing guide and charter operations are not allowed.[/QUOT


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Also retired!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Not quite retired, 2 more years then home free!


----------



## stampman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

Remember to wear a mask and gloves when handling your walleye. I don't want to get the virus.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Retired in 2010 forced back to work to pay for medical insurance, 2 more years and a few months finally home almost free. Still paying for insurance one way or the other. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Retired, thank you Lord!


----------



## Bronson (May 16, 2014)

Retired LE. And working again!


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Bronson said:


> Retired LE. And working again!


Thanks for your service Bronson


----------



## Muskie04 (May 15, 2012)

Retired and loving it.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Been retired for a few years, but just turned 65 today  and went on Medicare this month and that helps save on health insurance


----------



## Wilddav (Apr 22, 2008)

FAB said:


> Retired , and home with pneumonia.


Prayers are with you.... get well soon


----------



## CDUCK (Feb 7, 2012)

retired for one year !!!!!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

This one totally went off the rails.


----------

